# Calling all Bretonnia players



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

i just thought i would post this link. i've been doing some reasearch on heraldry as i am about to start a Bretonnia army. basically i came across this link which may help to inspire some of you guys on basic sheild design. as in colours and markings etc.


http://www.puncher.co.uk/gen_herald.php

like i said i will be starting my Bretonnia army soon and i intend to keep everybody posted on how this is progressing.

Hope everyone enjoys this link:good:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice find. It claims to be simple and not need any jargon, unfortunately it's not true, but a quick way to get a visual representation of of heraldry nevertheless.

:heraldic cyclops:


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

very true but the random shield design option is great just for inspiration. the colours arent great but its a good starting point


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

There are normally some great books in the library that help with heraldry. I used them ages ago when I set out my Brett army although the Brett army book does have a good guide to how the heraldry changes between families.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah i just ordered myself some this morning


----------

